

Poll: YC 2005 Alum, how much are you making a year? - stevewilhelm

Include salary and investment income.
======
brk
Is this an attempt to karma-whore, or did you just not understand how to
properly create a poll?

------
stevewilhelm
More than 250K

------
stevewilhelm
Less than 60K

------
stevewilhelm
101K - 250K

------
stevewilhelm
60K - 100K

